# Anyone have experience with Split Jaw mini clamps?



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone used the Split Jaw mini clamps or could comment on them? 

They're listed in their catalogue for code 205-250 only.

On my layout I've decided to use Accucraft mainline ties with my SVRR rail and the Accucraft ties are spaced closer together (more prototypical with more ties/foot than svrr) but the downside is that because the ties are closer together the clamps don't fit between the ties without extra spacing. The standard Split Jaw clamps add about 30% more of a gap between ties where you put regular rail clamps. 

The mini clamps are suppose to fit between the ties better but Split Jaw writes very clearly they aren't as strong and not to use where strength is important. I have no idea what would be a 'strength' joint though.

The gap problem is also worse for my layout because rather than have both rails start/end at the same area with clamps by each other, I've staggered the rail joints so I now have a gap from rail joints every 3' instead of every 6'.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of foundation is under the track? Mounted on decking? Floating on ballast? Outdoor or indoor? 

I have been using regular size aluminum Splitjaws for code 250, outside in the Vermont climate with excellent results for 6 years now. One thing I noticed--while installing, sometimes during tightening, the assembled joint develops a "low spot" effect. The clamp grooves for code 215/250 have less engagement with the smaller rail base than do those for code 332. Don't know if the shorter clamps might be prone to doing this more?. 

Larry


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a floating track on top of car roadbed material and then will be floating in ballast of something TBD. 

Outdoor.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the SVRR clamps, designed for code 250, but shorter than split jaw and don't have that irritating rotation around, being all one piece.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Jerry, SVRR's SS clamps are come from Split Jaw, SVRR only has their own brass clamps.


----------

